# Boot fit. Not in the sticky. Last questioning!



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Separate but similar to my thread below. 
So i am just wondering quickly about new boot sizing. 
I'm a size 9 in normal shoes and sneakers.

32 boots:
Size 8.5: Super snug. Bit hard to get my feet into the boot. Worn for an hour at home but big toe went numb and a bit sore at the nail. Was a relief once i'd taken them off.

Size 9: Much more roomy. Toe box feels really big and toes wriggle around like fat worms. Toe doesn't really "brush" the ends of the boot as everyone raves about round here unless i try and push my foot forward a little bit.

So...
Which is the correct size my fellow riders? How much pack out can be expected? I am alright with pushing it a bit with a tight boot to anticipate the big out pack, but maybe the 8.5 is pushing it a shred. 

The partoocular model i'm talking is the tm-two fam. :jumping1::facepalm3:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Boots pack out minimum 1/2 size. 8.5.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Boots pack out minimum 1/2 size. 8.5.


You reckons? Even with the numb toes/painful nails issue at the moment?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

RIDERUK said:


> You reckons? Even with the numb toes/painful nails issue at the moment?


Heat molding the liner with a toe cap at the end may make a world of difference and to make things more comfy until it packs out.


Edit: Also want to add - I don't know which boot to advise you to take. It's NO FUN riding around with cramped/numb toes and no one wants to lose any nails waiting for it to pack out. The boot just may be too tight. BUT you don't want to end up with heel lift and your foot sliding around if you choose the 9 and it packs. I have two pairs of 32 boots - Groomers and Binarys. The Groomers have 60+ days on em and when I started, my toes just touched the end. Now my toes don't touch and the foot bed is pretty flat (Level 1) but I don't have heel lift. The Binarys are new - my left foot is perfect (touching the end) but my right foot big toe is a little cramped. I still need to heat mold the liner which I think will help and I know it won't stay like this for long. However, if all my toes were jammed in there and it was painful to walk around in...well PERSONALLY I would go bigger and if I ended up with heel lift down the road, try to remedy with a J-bar or insoles to take up 1/2 size. Shred Soles have some that do this as well as many other great products. Not saying my way is THE way to go...just offering my opinion.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

RIDERUK said:


> You reckons? Even with the numb toes/painful nails issue at the moment?


My boots (Burton Rulers) were exactly the same, even with heat molding. Basically painful to wear for long periods, took a bit of effort to get them on. Toes were jammed up against the front when sitting down, and just touched when in a crouch.

After one day on the hill the fit was perfect. :shrug:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i say just go with the 9. if you buy 8.5 and do the heat molding like radio said and still don't like them then you won't be able to return them.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> Heat molding the liner with a toe cap at the end may make a world of difference and to make things more comfy until it packs out.
> 
> 
> Edit: Also want to add - I don't know which boot to advise you to take. It's NO FUN riding around with cramped/numb toes and no one wants to lose any nails waiting for it to pack out. The boot just may be too tight. BUT you don't want to end up with heel lift and your foot sliding around if you choose the 9 and it packs. I have two pairs of 32 boots - Groomers and Binarys. The Groomers have 60+ days on em and when I started, my toes just touched the end. Now my toes don't touch and the foot bed is pretty flat (Level 1) but I don't have heel lift. The Binarys are new - my left foot is perfect (touching the end) but my right foot big toe is a little cramped. I still need to heat mold the liner which I think will help and I know it won't stay like this for long. However, if all my toes were jammed in there and it was painful to walk around in...well PERSONALLY I would go bigger and if I ended up with heel lift down the road, try to remedy with a J-bar or insoles to take up 1/2 size. Shred Soles have some that do this as well as many other great products. Not saying my way is THE way to go...just offering my opinion.


OOnfortunately my little local store doesn't have heat moulding facilities. Guess i can do it myself?



cerebroside said:


> My boots (Burton Rulers) were exactly the same, even with heat molding. Basically painful to wear for long periods, took a bit of effort to get them on. Toes were jammed up against the front when sitting down, and just touched when in a crouch.
> 
> After one day on the hill the fit was perfect. :shrug:


Must have taken a commitment to stick with them after those issues. How you find the ruler by the way? I didn't get on with it great cos had the ion for a month which is way too stiff but somehow comfier.



SkullAndXbones said:


> i say just go with the 9. if you buy 8.5 and do the heat molding like radio said and still don't like them then you won't be able to return them.


Yah, i'm thinking the same. I may be alright in the 9 and can wear thicker socks if packout strikes


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i say just go with the 9. if you buy 8.5 and do the heat molding like radio said and still don't like them then you won't be able to return them.


Ah yes I should have mentioned that...once you heat mold, no returns. You could try to sell em but you would lose out on a bit of cash to be sure.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

RIDERUK said:


> OOnfortunately my little local store doesn't have heat moulding facilities. Guess i can do it myself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thicker socks...that will make it FEEL snugger, but won't help the issue. Get an insole like from shredsoles.com - their basic one takes up 1/2 size for a better fit.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> No thicker socks...that will make it FEEL snugger, but won't help the issue. Get an insole like from shredsoles.com - their basic one takes up 1/2 size for a better fit.


Ah ok. Well unfortunately i can't get those as their delivery to the UK costs about as much as the insoles (like $80 total). Aslo couldnt see the basic model?

If only they did a size 8.75 ha. I can't see why there's such a big difference between 8.5 and 9!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i've always worn a size 11 boot but a couple years ago i bought a whole new set up (i bought my bindings online) and i went to my local shop and bought size 11 thirtytwo boots but the boots were too wide for my bindings so rather then ship the bindings back i went to the store and returned the boots. and the bindings i have are the Rome Targa bindings and rather than constantly try and find a pair of boots that will fit i just bought a pair of Rome boots because surely they would fit in their own bindings. problem was no store around me sold rome boots so i had to buy them online and i've never tried on a pair of rome boots so i was a little concerned with getting the right size and i heard going with your shoe size is usually a good choice and i wear a 10.5 shoe so i bought 10.5's. and they were a little too small (similar problems that you have just maybe to a lesser extent) but i didn't feel like returning them because it was already mid january and i really wanted to get out there and ride. this was 2 years ago and they still haven't "broken in" yet and given me more room. my toes still squish into the front of the boot a little bit and part of my foot loses circulation. it's not that bad or unbearable. it's only a slight discomfort so i can put up with it but next time i'm going with a size 11


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i've always worn a size 11 boot but a couple years ago i bought a whole new set up (i bought my bindings online) and i went to my local shop and bought size 11 thirtytwo boots but the boots were too wide for my bindings so rather then ship the bindings back i went to the store and returned the boots. and the bindings i have are the Rome Targa bindings and rather than constantly try and find a pair of boots that will fit i just bought a pair of Rome boots because surely they would fit in their own bindings. problem was no store around me sold rome boots so i had to buy them online and i've never tried on a pair of rome boots so i was a little concerned with getting the right size and i heard going with your shoe size is usually a good choice and i wear a 10.5 shoe so i bought 10.5's. and they were a little too small (similar problems that you have just maybe to a lesser extent) but i didn't feel like returning them because it was already mid january and i really wanted to get out there and ride. this was 2 years ago and they still haven't "broken in" yet and given me more room. my toes still squish into the front of the boot a little bit and part of my foot loses circulation. it's not that bad or unbearable. it's only a slight discomfort so i can put up with it but next time i'm going with a size 11


Yeah thats what i'm worried about. Yours at least aren't painful but a slight discomfort that i could have avoided would be pesky. I'm going to try them both on again but may go with 9


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Go to a shop and have the toe box pushed out. The liners are heat moldable. They can put a lot of space in the toe box of a tight boot. Or use a hair dryer, or the oven. 

http://vimeo.com/7459974


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

https://shredsoles.com/product/insole-blank

These ones. They don't have to be Shred Soles - other snowboarding boot insoles make some to take up size in the boot. I didn't find that my 32s packed out as much as people say...when it did, my toes couldn't brush the edge anymore but I didn't get any heel lift. If I did I would go for insoles like these or try J-bars or heel wedges. If a boot is just TOO tight, it will be unwearable. And the stiffer the boot, the longer it will take to break in and pack out. Really you are the only one that knows how they feel. There aren't many options for a boot being too small but there are options for a boot being a little too big. Not ridiculously big, like 1/2 size or so. But you get the idea.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Go to a shop and have the toe box pushed out. The liners are heat moldable. They can put a lot of space in the toe box of a tight boot.


He said his shop doesn't have the tools to do that...I would suggest finding another shop even if it's a drive. Or DIY methods but you don't want to mess up your boots...


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

RIDERUK said:


> ...
> Must have taken a commitment to stick with them after those issues. How you find the ruler by the way? I didn't get on with it great cos had the ion for a month which is way too stiff but somehow comfier.
> ...


Well, the sale was final, so no choice in the matter, haha. But really the boot guy at the store (ONE Board in PG) knew his stuff and was confident that they were a good fit. Wasn't until I got home and sat in them for a while that I had doubts. 'Painful' might be a bit of an exaggeration, but they were uncomfortable enough that I felt I had to take them off. 
The fit was basically as you described it in your first post; very tight, had to put a lot of weight on my foot while standing to get them into the boot. Once they were in they were super snug, felt like the boot was touching the entire surface of my foot. Not uncomfortable while in a snowboard stance, but when sitting, yes.

Anyway, I took them out the next day and they felt better with every run. After a few days riding the fit was perfect, and I had plenty of room in the toe area. Ended up having to warranty the boots for a problem with the internal lace routing (apparently not an issue they had ever seen before). Used the replacements for the rest of the season with no heat molding and they're fine too. Probably packed out less, but I'm ok with that if it means they will last longer. Maybe 20 days between the originals and the replacements, got them mid season. Could maybe go stiffer at some point, but don't plan on getting new boots this season.

tldr: They're great. :blahblah:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

all my 32's ...4 pairs have packed out at least 1/2 size. btw I don't heat mold...just wear...the first few days can be tuff...but then they are slippers...until they pack-out. But then add some foam pads, butterflys, c's and they are slippers again...after a day.

one of the key things for me was to get some proper fitting foot beds and also to keep the innerlace tight so that the foot is kept pulled back into the heel. 

imho your boot won't feel great (even with heat molding) until you got at least a few days on them.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

For what it's worth, here is a link to home fitting instructions for liners. This was discussed in a thread a few weeks ago. https://intuitionliners.com/fitting/home-fitting-instructions/


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What the hell shops wont take back a heat molded liner? Every heat moldable liner on the market can be molded 4-6 times. Intuition states 5-6 I believe but I've seen their demo blocks get remolded well over ten times and still return to shape. There is no reason a shop should make a heat molded liner a final sale.

And yes, they will pack out. 1/2 size naturally and with 32 nearly a full size with the right knowhow.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Nivek said:


> What the hell shops wont take back a heat molded liner? Every heat moldable liner on the market can be molded 4-6 times. Intuition states 5-6 I believe but I've seen their demo blocks get remolded well over ten times and still return to shape. There is no reason a shop should make a heat molded liner a final sale.
> 
> And yes, they will pack out. 1/2 size naturally and with 32 nearly a full size with the right knowhow.


I'll know next time to push for a return if it ever happens again with my local shop...got stuck with some Burtons because I molded the liners and they still didn't fit well. :dry:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I mold liners BEFORE sales is necessary.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Wear 10s in shoes, 9 in 32s for a performance fit. I got a new pair of 10s to try because I really have to horsefuck my foot and the boot to get the 9s in order, but when they are in - its fucking great. I can already tell teh 10s may have slop. I could return but may use as an excuse to go annoy BA...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Wear 10s in shoes, 9 in 32s for a performance fit. I got a new pair of 10s to try because I really have to horsefuck my foot and the boot to get the 9s in order, but when they are in - its fucking great. I can already tell teh 10s may have slop. I could return but may use as an excuse to go annoy BA...


Or some more reminds.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

i'd go with the 8.5s in your case.. if you have to, just throw some heel wedges in there to bring you toes back a bit until they pack out then you can take them out again. or if you get custom molded footbeds they can also help relieve some pressure. rather than having your foot weighted flat on the insoles, a custom footbed will support the whole foot and bring the toes in a bit too.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Nivek said:


> I mold liners BEFORE sales is necessary.


This. My local guy put me in a pair of boots, molded them, inserts in them and I still didn't buy them because my left foot just didn't feel right. He wasn't pissed. Did I feel bad because I bought my boots somewhere else? Yes. Did I make it up to him to him in the long run? Yes. A good fitter will do everything that needs to be done before the boot is purchased. He might have done it because he knows me from stopping in the shop often, but I think he would still do it if I wasn't a familiar face.

Only if I bought the same boot online would I feel like a dick for not buying them.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> This. My local guy put me in a pair of boots, molded them, inserts in them and I still didn't buy them because my left foot just didn't feel right. He wasn't pissed. Did I feel bad because I bought my boots somewhere else? Yes. Did I make it up to him to him in the long run? Yes. A good fitter will do everything that needs to be done before the boot is purchased. He might have done it because he knows me from stopping in the shop often, but I think he would still do it if I wasn't a familiar face.
> 
> Only if I bought the same boot online would I feel like a dick for not buying them.


"made it up to him in the long run"? Sounds kinky.

So i have ordered the size 9 to try on at home. Now that i've seen all of your comments it seems i maybe should have pushed it with the 8.5's. I'll try the 9's on but if they don't feel at least a bit uncomfortable/tight when i get them i'll be sending them back.

If the 9's aren't right then i'm thinking 32 may not be the best bet for me feet. I tried the 8.5's on again at a shop near my work and the toes were definately numb but also the top of my foot had red pressure points and my heel felt like it was being pulled backwards/down a bit.

Maybe my feet are just "thick" so to speak


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Boots pack out minimum 1/2 size. 8.5.


Nivek, this question is directly related to this particular thread but I was hoping you could help me out. I ride a size 10 DC boot. What size would that translate to in Burton?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Fits very. Only wadi to know is to try them on. Could be 10, 10.5, or 9.5.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Take a THICK pair of socks, cut the front section off, like to fit your toes, and the put that on with a normal pair of socks over the tope, then apply some gentle heat, i used a hair dryer on medium, not stuffed into the boot but a few inches away so as not to overheat anything, did this for a couple of minutes, then boot the boot on, it is much like anything, i stood straight up but with the toes of the boot on a lump of 2x1 so my toes where slightly raised.

After half an hour or so, i took them off, was a relief i have to say, but after wiggling my toes for so long in a thick toe cap and normal socks, it was definitely good to get them off...

They always fit better after that is for sure...

I have 2 pairs of Ions now, an 8.5 US and a 9 US, i use the bigger pair with thick socks in really cold conditions and the 8.5 with normal socks when a couple of degrees below and above...

I don't have those issues anymore...

It is trial and error with boots, once you find a comfortable boot for you, stick with them, i had 4 sets of different boots, and while i do still have a Vans Aura in a 9 as well, i find them really soft, and very rarely wear them anymore...


----------

